# Clownfish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm looking into the different varieties of clown fish available from Reef Aquatica and have narrowed it down to the following:


Black & White Ocellaris (misbar)
Tank Raised Ocellaris
Stubby Ocellaris

Does anyone have a preference to any of these? Also, I'm having problems finding more information on the stubby, how big do they get as adults? Do they have any health problems due to their deformity?

I can get the tank raised ocellaris from Maple Reef for $20.00 each but the onyx and stubbies really caught my eye. Also, with regards to the onyx, do they loose red/orange over time? I like the tri colour better than the black and white.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Black & White Ocellaris (misbar) is my favourite.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too but I thought maybe one B&W misbared and 1 regular together in the same tank would be a nice mix. 

For work, I was thinking the stubby since it's body is shorter.


----------

